# Hoegger Supply Chevre Culture



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I bought the chevre culture from Hoegger. The directions on the package are for a "mother" culture which I am not intrested in doing. I was hoping this was more of the direct set for convenience. Anyone know how to use this as a direct set? Thanks...


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Jun 16, 2010)

At the top of my package it says 1/8 tsp for up to 5 quarts milk. Personally, it seems a bit strong, but I do small batches...2qts, warm from goat, so I just add a pinch and a single drop of rennet...hope this helps!


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

That's about right, 1/8 tsp per 4-5 qts. Time it for your milk. It shouldn't take more than 14 hours for a complete set (pH of ~4.7). Preferably 8-12. If it takes longer, chevre will be flinty/dry.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I made it, love the creaminess of it, but it sure was sour ...the chickens got to eat this last batch. Not grainy at all. I put 1/4 tsp. for 6 quarts fresh morning milk and added 1/2 tsp. to 1/4 c. cold water. Let it set for about 10 hours (even tho it looked like it was done after 3), and then let it hang for a good bit. I really stink at making cheese. I probably need to take a cheese making class or something. You can't screw up feta, so maybe I should just stick to that. Altho my kids love it on crackers. It is really disappointing.


----------

